# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء !

## السلفية النجدية

(( وحذر الإسلام من الفتنة بالنساء ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء " ( 1 )

فالشهوة أمرها خطير وشرها جسيم ، فكم من عابد لله حولته الشهوة إلى فاسق ، وكم من عالم حولته إلى جاهل ، وكم أخرجت أناسا من الدين كانوا في نظر من يعرفهم أبعد الناس عن الضلال والانحراف ، ولذا قال أحد السلف : " لم يكن كفر من مضى إلا من قـِبَل النساء وهو كائن كفر من بقي من قبل النساء " ( 2 )

وقد أورد القرطبي مجموعة من القصص والأمثلة التي تبين مدى خطورة هذا الداء ، وأنه سبب قوي للانتكاس والردة ، فقد ذكر أن رجلا ملتزما مسجدا للأذان والصلاة ، وعليه بهاء العبادة وأنوار الطاعة ، وكان مثالا لأهل الخير والصلاح ، وكان يرقى كل يوم المنارة للأذان ، وفي أحد الأيام نظر إلى بيت نصراني ذمي تحت منارة المسجد فرأى بنت صاحب الدار فافتتن بها وترك الأذان ونزل إليها ودخل الدار ، فقالت له : ماذا تريد ؟ قال : أريدك أنتِ ، قالت : لماذا ؟ قال لها : قد سلبتني لبي وأخذت بمجامع قلبي ، قالت : لا أجيبك إلى ريبة ، قال : أتزوجك ، قالت له : أنت مسلم وأنا نصرانية ، وأبي لا يزوجني منك ، قال لها : أتنصر ، قالت : إن فعلت أفعل ، فتنصر ليتزوجها ، وأقام معها في الدار ، وقبل الزواج رقى إلى سطح الدار فسقط منه فمات ، فلا ظفر بها ، ولا ظفر بدينه ، فنعوذ بالله من سوء الخاتمة ( 3 )

وذلك مما يؤكد أن الفتنة بالنساء في الحرام موجب للانتكاسة عن الإيمان والاستقامة )) انتهى .

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ

( 1 ) رواه البخاري في صحيحه ( رقم 4808 ، ج5 ، ص1959 ) .
( 2 ) رواه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( رقم 17643 ، ج4 ، ص46 ) .
( 3 ) التذكرة في أمور الآخرة ، القرطبي ، ( ص43 ) .

نقلته من كتاب : ( التدابير الواقية من انتكاسة المسلم ) / تأليف : ( سارة بنت عبد الرحمن الفارس ) / (  55  ) .

السلفية النجدية  ..

----------


## محمد الجروان

ناصر الهواوي ( إخبارية حائل ) 
حذر فضيلة الشيخ عيسى المبلع في خطبة الجمعة 12/5/1430هـ من الفتنة العظمى التي أخبر عنها نبي الرحمة عليه السلام بقوله : ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ( رواه البخاري ومسلم ) فالمرأة قد كرمها الله سبحانه وتعالى من خلال تعاليم الإسلام بأن جعلها درة مكنونة وجوهرة مصونة في حال التزامها بما أوجبه الله عليها من واجبات انفردت بها عن الرجل كالحشمة والحجاب الشرعي وعدم مخالطة الرجال .... إلخ
وبمجرد ما تتخلى هذه الدرة المكنونة والجوهرة المصونة عن ما أوجبه الله عليها من حشمة وعدم مخالطة الرجال و التقيد بالحجاب الشرعي ... إلخ

تتحول إلى سلعة رخيصة كقطعة الزجاج المكسَّرة بل وتتحول لفتنة عظيمة للرجال ... ومن خلال خطبة الجمعة تطرق فضيلة الشيخ عيسى لهذا الأمر وإليكم نص الخطبة ... 



الشيخ عيسى المبلع يحذر من الفتنة العظمى

[ الـخـطـبـة الأولـــى ]

الحمد لله الذي حذر من الفتن وآثارها فقال : واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة . وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله القائل : ستكون فتنة , القاعد فيها خير من القائم , والقائم فيها خير من الماشي , والماشي فيها خير من الساعي , ومن تشرف لها تستشرفه , فمن وجد فيها ملجأً أو معاذاً فليعذ به ( رواه البخاري ومسلم ) صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً . أما بعد عباد الله :
فحديثنا اليوم عن أعظم الفتن التي حذر منها النبي وخشيها على أمته . ألا إنها : فتنة النساء . يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ( رواه البخاري ومسلم ) وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة , وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها فينظر كيف تعملون , فاتقوا الدنيا , واتقوا النساء , فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء ( رواه مسلم ) وقال : أخوف ما أخاف على أمتي النساء والخمر. وقال : ما رأيت من ناقصات عقل ودين اذهب للب الرجل الحازم من إحداكن ( رواه البخاري ومسلم ) وقال : هلكت الرجال إذا أطاعت النساء ثلاثاً ( رواه أحمد ) وقال : لن يفلح قومٌ ولّو أمرهم امرأة ( رواه البخاري ) وقال ابن عباس : لم يكن كفر من قد مضى إلا من قبل النساء وهو كائن كفر من بقي من قبل النساء . وقال إبليس : سهمي الذي إذا رميت به لم أخطيء النساء . وقال سفيان الثوري : ما بعث الله عزوجل نبياً إلا وقد تخوف عليه الفتنة من النساء . وقال يونس بن عبيد : لا تخل بامرأه ليست لك بحرمه ولو أن تقرأ عليها القرآن . وقال سليمان لأبنه : يا بني أمش وراء الأسد والأسود , ولا تمش وراء امرأة .
عباد الله : ما الذي أخرج أبانا آدم من الجنة ! أليس الشيطان وإيعازه لحواء بالأكل من الشجرة . يقول ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية : كانت حواء أكلت من الشجرة قبل آدم وهي التي حدَّته على أكلها . وحمل الحديث الذي رواه البخاري على ذلك وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لولا حواء لم تخن أنثى زوجها . فما دامت هي التي تسببت بخروجه من الجنة , فهل سنعيد المشهد مرة أخرى فنسلم القياده للنساء ليخرجننا من جنة الإيمان والعزة والكرامة إلى نار الضلال والمهانة والذل والعناء والبؤس والشقاء . نعم المرأة خير وبركة إذا سارت على شرع الله والرجال قوامون عليها , فهي الأم الواجب برها , والزوجة الواجب الإحسان إليها , والبنت الواجب رحمتها . ولقد شرع لها سبحانه وتعالى من الأحكام ما يناسب خلقتها وتركيبها الجسدي والعقلي والعاطفي . أما إن زاغت وتمردت على شرع الله وصارت لها القوامه فهي شر وفتنة وبلاء ومصيبة . ومن هنا علم المفسدون أعداء الإيمان والعزة والكرامة والفضيلة أن أعظم مدخل لإفساد المسلمين هو الدخول عليهم من جهة النساء . فأوهموا المجتمع عموماً والمرأة خصوصاً أنها مظلومة ومقهورة مستعبدة مسلوبة الحقوق واجلبوا بخيلهم ورجلهم وصحافتهم وإعلامهم ودندنوا وشنشنوا حول ذلك ( يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زخرف القول غروراً ) وفعلاً تأثر المجتمع , وكما قيل كثرة المساس تفقد الإحساس . قنوات وصحافة ومجلات , صور ومقالات ومقابلات . من هنا تساقطت المجتمعات الإسلامية مجتمعاً مجتمعاً في فتنة التبرج والسفور والاختلاط . فإلى نهاية القرن الرابع عشر الهجري لم يحدث كشف وجوه أو سفور أو تبرج أو اختلاط . يقول الشيخ الطنطاوي في مذكراته : إن النساء في بلاد الشام قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى كنَّ متحجبات , وأن اللائي يكشفن منهن وجوههن اليهوديات والنصرانيات , وأن أول مسلمة كشفت وجهها وكيلة مدرسة ثانوية للبنات , جاءت يوماً سافرة , فظهر استياء الناس والاحتجاج عند الدولة حتى ألزمتها بالحجاب , وأوقعت عليها العقاب مع أنها لم تكشف إلا وجهها ( انتهى كلامه ) أقول وكذا في مصر لم تكن مسلمة تكشف وجهها إلا بعد فتنة هدى شعراوي . وكذا العالم الإسلامي كله تبع مصر في التبرج والسفور والاختلاط . واليوم لم يبق من البلاد الإسلامية إلا بلاد الحرمين الشريفين . وهاهي تلفظ آخر أنفاس العزة والكرامة , فهاهي المرأة السعودية كشفت عن وجهها مذيعة وصحفية وطبيبة وممرضة ومبتعثة بلا محرم , وكذا في الحدائق والمنتزهات والأسواق , حتى أمسينا لا نتصفح صحيفة ولا نفتح قناة إلا وتطالعنا بنت الحرمين المخدوعة المغرر بها على الشاشات وأعلى الصفحات وأغلفة المجلات , مبتسمة متغنجة متمكيجة حاسرةً عن وجهها وشعرها بلباسها الضيق الفاتن زاعمة أن هذا الحجاب الشرعي . بل حتى اجتماعات المسئولين والموظفين وحفلات التخرج تطالعنا الوسائل الإعلامية والمرأة متوسطة من الجمع بجمالها وزينتها وسفورها . بل أمسينا نراهن بالألبسة الرياضية يمارسن الرياضة أمام الشاشات . بل أخذن يزاحمن الرجال بالوظائف والإدارات وبدأن يترأسن على الرجال فتلك مديرة وتلك نائبة وزير وهكذا يخطون خطوات للتغريب والاختلاط والسفور والتخريب . وقد أشارت الإحصائيات إلى وجود ستمائة ألف مدخنة سعودية ومثلهن في عالم المسكرات والمخدرات , وهاهن ومن وراءهن يطالبن بقيادة المرأة , ونزولها للمسرح والمرقص . بل ويطالبون أن تكون قاضية ويطالبون بنوادٍ رياضية نسائية إلزامية , أما النواد النسائية فقد فتحت وأعلنت في الصحف وللأسف أن تكون جامعة حائل أول جامعة تعلن عن نادٍ رياضي نسائي لمنسوبات الجامعة ولنساء المنطقة . فهل استفاد الرجل من النوادي الرياضية حتى تفتح للنساء فهاهي النوادي الرجالية يتمرن فيها ثلاثون لاعباً أم البقية من الألوف فدروهم التصفيق والرقص والتشجيع ولماذا حائل تكون بداية الانحراف .
عباد الله : ليست المصيبة أن يخطو أهل الباطل تلك الخطوات ولكن المصيبة هو ذلك المجتمع الصامت الراضي بما يحدث المستكين . فهل الإيمان نزع من القلوب , وهل الغيرة ماتت , وهل عدم المجتمع الرجال الأكفاء , وهل وهل وهل .. أسئلة محيرة لا يجد لها السائل جواباً .
لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياً 00 ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 



[ الخـطـبـة الـثانـيـة ]

أما بعد عباد الله : فلقد تحدثت عن أعظم فتنة حذر منها النبي بقوله : ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء . والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه ما واجبنا وما دورنا في حفظ نسائنا ومجتمعنا من تلك التيارات التغريبية التخريبية ؟ فأقول:
أولاً: واجب المسئولين والحكام ومن بيدهم القرار. نقول لهم : اتقوا الله فيما استرعاكم الله عليه ( فكل راع ومسؤول عن رعيته ) ولا تقدموا الأفكار المنحرفة على نصوص الكتاب والسنة فتلك البلاد شرفها الله بصفاء العقيدة , وتحكيم الشريعة . ومتى هدمت العقيدة والشريعة ضاع العز والشرف . ونذكرهم بوصية مؤسس هذه الدولة الملك عبد العزيز – رحمه الله – القائل : أقبح ما هنالك في الأخلاق ماحصل من الفساد في أمر اختلاط النساء بدعوى تهذيبهن وفتح المجال لهن في أعمال لم يخلقن لها . حتى نبذن وظائفهن الأساسية من تدبير المنزل , وتربية الأطفال وتوجيه الناشئين الذين هم فلذات أكبادهم , وأمل المستقبل إلى ما فيه حب الدين والوطن ومكارم الأخلاق . ونسين واجباتهن الخلقية من حب العائلة التي عليها قوام الأمم , وإبدال ذلك بالتبرج والخلاعة , ودخولهن في بؤرات الفساد والرذائل , وادعاء أن ذلك من عمل التقدم والتمدن . فلا والله ليس هذا التمدن في شرعنا وعرفنا وعاداتنا. ولا يرضى أحد في قلبه مثقال حبة من خردل من إيمان وإسلام ومروءة أن يرى زوجته أو أحداً من عائلته أو من المنتسبين إليه في هذا الموقف المخزي . هذه طريق شائكة تدفع بالأمة إلى هوَّة الدمار , ولا يقبل السير عليها إلا رجل خارج عن دينه , خارج عن عقله , خارج من تربيته . فالعائلة هي الركن الركين في بناء الأمم , وهي الحصن الحصين الذي يجب على كل ذي شمم أن يدافع عنها ... إلى أن قال رحمه الله : إنني لأعجب أكبر العجب ممن يدعي النور والعلم وحب الرقي لبلاده من الشبيبة التي ترى بأعينها وتلمس بأيديها ما نوَّهنا عنه من الخطر الخلقي الحائق بغيرنا ثم لا ترعوي عن ذلك . وتتمادى في طغيانها وتستمر في عمل كل أمر يخالف عقيدتنا وعاداتنا الإسلامية والعربية ولا ترجع إلى تعاليم الدين الحنيف الذي جاء به نبينا محمد رحمةً وهدى لنا ولسائر البشر . فالواجب على كل مسلم وعربي فخور بدينه معتز بعربيته ألا يخالف مبادئه الدينية وما أمر به الله تعالى بالقيام به لتدبير المعاد والمعاش والعمل على كل ما فيه الخير لبلاده ووطنه . فالرقي الحقيقي هو بصدق العزيمة والعلم الصحيح والسير على الأخلاق الكريمة , والانصراف عن الرذيلة وكل ما من شأنه يمس الدين والسمت العربي والمروءة ( انتهى كلام مؤسس هذه الدولة ). وعلى أهل العلم والصالحين مناصحة الولاة والمسؤلين من جانب. فولاة أمرنا إن شاء الله قريبون من الخير متى ما تبين لهم الحق , ولن يحيدوا عن كتاب ربهم وسنة نبيهم ووصية والدهم . وعلى أهل العلم أيضاً : تثقيف المجتمع من جانب آخر بخطورة مخططات المفسدين من علمانيين وليبراليين وشهوانيين . وعلى الإعلاميين أن يتقوا الله في الوسائل الإعلامية وأن يسخروها لمرضاة الله ونشر الخير, لا أن يسخروها في محاربة الفضيلة ونشر الرذيلة فالإعلام هو أول باب فتنة لتغريب المرأة وإفسادها . وعلى المعلمين والمعلمات أن ينشروا الوعي بين الطلاب والطالبات ويشجعوهم على التمسك بتعاليم دينهم ويحذروهم من مسالك الانحراف . وعلى مسئولي الإدارات أن يمنعوا الاجتماعات المختلطة فنحن في زمن الشاشة ومكبر الصوت فبإمكانهم الاستفادة من الآراء دون الاجتماعات المختلطة وجهاً لوجه. وعلى أولياء أمور النساء أن يزيلوا الغشاوة عن أعينهم وقلوبهم ويرعوا تلك الأمانة , فما من امرأة تنحرف إلا وراءها رجل منحرف . وأقول للمرجفين المنحرفين الساعين في الأرض فسادا , عيبٌ عليكم أن تكونوا مناديل لليهود والنصارى والشيوعيين يتمسحون بكم فإذا قضوا مآربهم منكم رموكم في الزبالة , وإن استهويتم الباطل والفاحشة فقارفوها بأنفسكم سرا , واتقوا الله في غيركم لا تحملوا أوزارهم مع أوزاركم , فالواجب عليكم أ ن تصلحوا المجتمع الغربي والشرقي لا أن تهدموا المجتمع الإسلامي , فالأمة الإسلامية فيها ما يكفيها من الجهل والضعف والتفرق والتمزق والتخلف فلا تزيدوا جراحها , وتعجلوا بوفاتها . وأخيراً أقول للمرأة : إتقي الله وصوني عرضك فو الله إنما اختاره الله لك خير مما اختاره الجهلة والمنحرفون فالزمي قوله تعالى لك : وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى . وقوله : ولا يبدين زينتهن . وقوله : وإذا سألتموهن متاعاً فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب . وقوله : فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض . واقتدي بأمهات المؤمنين , لا بعدوات المؤمنين تفلحي بالدنيا والآخرة ( يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن .... تبديلاً ).
عباد الله : قد يفهم من قل علمه وفقهه أن طرحي لبعض قضايا الأمة الهامة والمنكرات الجزئية بالمنطقة بصراحة على المنبر أني أقصد من وراء ذلك الإثارة , فالله سبحانه وتعالى هو العليم بنيتي ومقصدي ( إن أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت وما توفيقي إلا بالله ) فأنا لست مع المتهورين المتعجلين والغلاة المتطرفين , ولست أيضاً مع المستكينين المثبطين الآيسين من الإصلاح والتغيير , فكلا طرفي قصد الأمور ذميم . وإنما أسعى لتحفيز أهل الإيمان والعقل والغيرة بأن يقوموا بواجب الإنكار الشرعي بعلمٍ وعقلٍ وحكمة , وأن يضعوا أيديهم بأيدي العلماء والمصلحين وولاة الأمر مؤازرة ومناصحة متفائلين مؤملين بنصر الله وتوفيقه ( قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين ).


خطبة الشيخ / عيسى المبلع
الفتنة العظمى
يوم الجمعة 21/5/1430هـ

----------


## حسن ابو عدي

جزاكم الله خير وبارك فيكم

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أُخيتي .. 

وفقكِ الله ورعـاك ..

----------


## الرجل الرجل

مواضيعك متميزة دائما...........

----------


## السلفية النجدية

أخي المكرّم / ( محمد الجروان ) :

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل القيم ، خطبة سديدة ..

هل تسمح لي بنقلها ؟!

أخواي الفاضلان :

( أبو صهيب عبد الله ، الرجل الرجل ) :

وأختي الكريمة ( ربوع الإسلام ) :

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور ، وبارك فيكم ..

----------


## محمد الجروان

> أخي المكرّم / ( محمد الجروان ) :
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل القيم ، خطبة سديدة .. 
> هل تسمح لي بنقلها ؟! 
> أخواي الفاضلان : 
> ( أبو صهيب عبد الله ، الرجل الرجل ) : 
> وأختي الكريمة ( ربوع الإسلام ) : 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور ، وبارك فيكم ..


لك ما أردت أختي الفاضلة

----------

